# Fehler bei Avira Durchlauf?



## Stormyend (11. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab heute Avira MEHRMALS durchlaufen lassen. Ich bekam folgende Fehlermeldung immer wieder angezeigt: 

Heist das ich habe einen Virus auf dem PC?

Danke im Vorraus
MfG 
Stormyend

EDIT: Hijack this hat nichts gefunden - zumindest die automatische auswertung nicht.


----------



## sheel (12. März 2011)

Eher kein Virus, aber ein Fehler von Avira.

Wenn du OK drückst, wird Avira beendet, oder?
Hast du in der Vergangenheit die Scans schon fehlerfrei machen können (oder sind die fehlerhaften Durchgänge deine ersten)?
Hast du kürzlich irgendein neues Pogramm/Treiber/... installiert?


----------



## ComFreek (12. März 2011)

Probier mal, ob das Problem auch im abgesicherten Modus auftritt.
Und welches Betriebssystem hast du?


----------



## Stormyend (12. März 2011)

Hallo,
danke schonmal. Ich hab Win Vista 64x. Ich war leider zu dumm zum googlen, hab grade folgendes gefunde: https://forum.avira.com/wbb/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=127455

Bekomms aber nich hin Powershell zu deinstallieren (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950376/de) Was meinen die in der Anleitung denn mit "Klicken Sie in der Liste ein Update deinstallieren"? Bei mir is da gar kein Powershell eintrag, hab aber schon die .exe datei von dem Programm gefunden


----------



## ComFreek (12. März 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dieser Artikel: http://www.heise.de/ct/hotline/PowerShell-de-installieren-324472.html


----------



## Stormyend (13. März 2011)

Danke erstmal, der Artikel hat mir aber leider nicht geholfen


----------



## Stormyend (14. März 2011)

Das hier geht auch nicht: http://thepursuitofalife.com/how-to-uninstall-windows-powershell-1-0/
Welcher pfad ist dat denn genau?


----------



## ComFreek (15. März 2011)

Also Powershell liegt hier:

```
%SystemRoot%\system32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\powershell.exe
```
Zumindest bei mir mit Windows Vista 32-Bit.


----------



## Stormyend (15. März 2011)

Ja, ich versuch aber das hier zu machen:
"google search led me to look for installed service packs in the %WINDOWS%\$NtUninstallKB* directories that has the “PSCustomUtil.exe” file in them. Then go to the child /spuninst/ directory and uninstall the KB that way. I got a ton of warnings saying I would nuke my system back to the Stone Age should I attempt the treasonous act of actually uninstalling a KB patch, but I – being the renegade that I am – went ahead and did it anyway."

Diesen Pfad gibt es aber bei mir nicht


----------



## sheel (15. März 2011)

Du hast ziemlich sicher mehrere solcher Ordner, aber alle haben hinter dem KB noch eine Nummer.
Musst du durchsuchen, welcher gemeint ist.


----------



## Stormyend (15. März 2011)

Hm, also bei mir gibt es weder "%WINDOWS%\", noch “PSCustomUtil.exe” ...
Tut mir leid, ich verstehs nich 

Danke aber schonmal


----------



## sheel (15. März 2011)

Im Ordner C:\WINDOWS sind viele versteckte Ordner namens $NtUninstallKBxxxxxx$ wobei xxxxxx eine Nummer ist.
Such einen dieser Ordner, der eine PSCustomUtil.exe drinnen hat.
Die Windows-Suchfunktion hilft dabei natürlich, man muss nicht alle einzeln durchschauen.

Gruß


----------



## Stormyend (16. März 2011)

Danke schomal, 
den Ordner gibt es bei mir aber leider nicht.. kann das iwie variieren? Ich beutze Vista 64 bit.


----------



## ComFreek (17. März 2011)

Auf welchem Laufwerksbuchstaben hast du Windows installiert?
Zum Beispiel bei "C:": "C:\Windows"


----------



## Stormyend (17. März 2011)

Ja, windows ist ja vorhanden nur "$NtUninstallKBxxxxxx$" dadrin nicht.. also unsichtbare ordner hab ich angezeigt, die sog. "Adminrechte" hab ich auch...


----------



## sheel (17. März 2011)

Zeig einmal einen Screenshot vom Windows-Ordner-Inhalt (soviel man eben ohne Scrollen sieht).


----------



## Stormyend (17. März 2011)

Okay, hier ist er:


----------



## sheel (17. März 2011)

Sorry, meinte eigentlich den Anfang


----------



## Stormyend (17. März 2011)

Oh, verzeihung, mein Fehler.. Ich hab vergessen einfach alles aufs bild zu bekommen:

Danke aber bis hierher schonmal an alle!


----------

